
The Missing Social Technology Sector - Kinrany
https://www.drmaciver.com/2019/08/the-missing-social-technology-sector/
======
Kinrany
Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191214182535/https://www.drmac...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191214182535/https://www.drmaciver.com/2019/08/the-
missing-social-technology-sector/)

